# Unreal... Totally Disheartening



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Crime/2011/04/30/18088376.html

I hope whoever is responsible is brought swiftly and severely to justice.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

What a cowardly, horrible act. :evil:


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Somebody like that needs to be cut in half with a 12 gauge.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have seen dogs die from this, and it is brutal to watch. I cannot imagine what I would do if I caught someone doing this.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm not sure but I think I caught someone trying to do this to my dogs. His throw missed the yard or rather an accessible part where they could get to his "bait". The guy basically lived in a shack and walked alleys yet, interestingly had a dog of his own. Who knows why someone would randomly throw things into people's yards with the intention of killing what lives within it. I mean it's not like he was walking through a war zone and had a mission to accomplish.

I think the guy saw the dogs reaction to him largely as a projection of his feelings towards himself. Some people are born haters.


----------

